# New Pro Cycling Documentary online! Free



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, I have posted my new Pro Cycling Documentary online. It features Eric Barlevav of United Healthcare. Remember the guy who won The Harlem Skyscraper classic and then crashed In front of all the best sprinters in the country?

Well, here it is: four parts,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYJUUZwmy_Q

Part one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORFgmWkMzbc

Part two: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckvLj7-fSu8&feature=related

Part three: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzTFkEUNRjc

Oh, and who should I do the next one on?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

How about the Trek/Livestrong team?


----------



## slm135 (Aug 13, 2007)

How about Ben Day? Never mind...might not get many viewers!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

How about unblocking You Tube at my work?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

...and installing speakers on my computer.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

well, you can view them on my site but I cant help the speaker issue.
http://proroadaccess.com

BIG download times folks. that's why I chose youtube. they have magical compression.

Brian


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

Good stuff man, thanks. 

I second the Trek/Livestrong team.


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ill third the Trek Livestrong idea


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

nice piece!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice work!!!! Amazing production quality and very good camera work!

I'm not hip on a Trek/Livestrong documentary... Lance is everywhere. Their team is everywhere... Do another film on another American team... Like Garmin/Transitions. There's lots of great riders on that team.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Great stuff - super double thanks! 

Will Sayers be with BMC @ ToC? Now that he is a DS, I think it could be cool to find out how his perspective has changed. What he thinks of the up and coming crop of American cyclist's - who does he see has having good potential to be a Euro-pro.

Same team as Eric, but an interview with Rory could be cool.

Somebody on Trek/Livestrong other than Phinney. 
Man, I have a sudden urge to review the roster's for all the US pro teams :idea:

Any up and coming rider or and older salt with his impressions of some up and coming riders would be way cool. Anyone who's career _should _we be watching, but maybe get's overlooked.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha ha ha...I love that his own teammate says he's a "bit too California" and a "bit too high-maintenance."

I was sitting here watching and saw his oversized, gaudy white wrist watch. "Um, I've seen dorks wearing those but not a cyclist..." and then I saw his Lexus hatchback. "Hmm, why not just a Nissan or Subaru or Honda?"

Oh, he's from California! That explains it...

And then his new teammate pokes fun at him for his CA 'tude Pretty funny.

Anyway, just thought those two things were funny. Guy seems like a good dude and I enjoyed watching this! Thanks for sharing, OP!!

EDIT: and I hadn't even gotten to the "valley girl tick" comment....amazing that he's getting teased as the new guy.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Cool video's... I have no sound (speakes) but great stuff to watch


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I cant wait to see part three!


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the comments. A couple of notes just so you know where I am coming from.

I do shows on individual riders, the team is only part of the picture.

The music is all custom made, by my friend and cycling teammate Joerg Stoeffel, bad ass!

Part three is coming this week, it cover a training ride in the Malibu Hills and the end of the show, the Merced criterium.

Plans for the future:
Mike Friedman, Brad Huff
Ivan Dominguez
Maybe Taylor Phinney
Chris Horner
Ben Jauqes Maynes

Thanks again,
Brian


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've seen the documentary on the Garmin team (Blood, Sweat and Gears?) and it features Mike Friedman. He comes off as a really affable guy. Seems like a regular Joe, but it fast as on the track. Cool to see his father too. What is his nickname, something like Meatball?

Be interested in seeing more on him!

Good work, again, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

Taylor Phinney. Jesse Sergent. Alex Dowsett.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

ProRoad said:


> Part three is coming this week, it cover a training ride in the Malibu Hills and the end of the show, the Merced criterium.
> 
> Plans for the future:
> Mike Friedman, Brad Huff
> ...


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

How about God. Do one on God's cycling habits and abilities. That'd be fun.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> Ha ha ha...I love that his own teammate says he's a "bit too California" and a "bit too high-maintenance."
> 
> I was sitting here watching and saw his oversized, gaudy white wrist watch. "Um, I've seen dorks wearing those but not a cyclist..." and then I saw his Lexus hatchback. "Hmm, why not just a Nissan or Subaru or Honda?"
> 
> ...



Typical New York inferiority complex. [yawn]


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

eyebob said:


> How about God. Do one on God's cycling habits and abilities. That'd be fun.


That's a tough one, Lance is a busy guy...


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

The final video of the show is loaded on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzTFkEUNRjc
Hope you like it. 
Brian


----------

